# Graphics Card



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

My current spec =
Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
3Gb DDR2 Ram
160GB hdd
Vista Basic 32bit
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator
305W PSU

Some Random E520 Stats Here

Some more here!!!

Can anyone tell me if THIS is an decent card? I'm only wanting to play a couple of games so really don't want to be wasting money on anything expensive!

Can't even play Call of Duty 2 currently!!!


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Not bad, but far from the best as Geforce 9 series and more is out. I have a 8800GTS which just manages to play all the latest games on max. Also make sure your computer can happy accomidate it, PSU wise etc.


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Have alook on http://scan.co.uk/Index.aspx?NT=1-0-17-0-0


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

That PSU probably won't be able to cut it for the 7900GS. You should be looking at at least 400W with ample ampage (~20A) on the 12V rail.

The Dell PSU will be crap.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The 7900 is a fairly good card, but IIRC it had some problems with driver compatibility with Vista that nvidia never really sorted properly!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> That PSU probably won't be able to cut it for the 7900GS. You should be looking at at least 400W with ample ampage (~20A) on the 12V rail.
> 
> The Dell PSU will be crap.


That really depends there are 300w PSUs and 300w PSUs. If you get my drift! 7900gs isn't all that demanding, i reckon he'll get away with it!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

most 'modern' games have run quite happily on my 7600GS, don't be fooled into this 'latest' crap about the 8800, that's for some serious, hardcore gaming there. You're going to need some serious processing power for the latest games coming to market, A/creed and Fallout 3 anyone?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!!!! Would the above card fit in my machine? I'm unsure of what info I need to know

I noticed the price has gone up since posting the link  :lol:


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Its not bad but there are much better on the market. Or you could save your self the pain of windows and get a mac


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

There are so many factors involved .Martin too. Like what screen size/resolution will you be playing at etc?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

it's a 19" 1280x1024 I think!

I won't be doing any hardcore gaming just want some fun!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> That really depends there are 300w PSUs and 300w PSUs. If you get my drift! 7900gs isn't all that demanding, i reckon he'll get away with it!


Dell do not use good PSU's. End of.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

jamest said:


> Dell do not use good PSU's. End of.


100% agree my last dell was so under powered i had to upgrade the PSU when i put another hard Drive in


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

I've heard the dell psu is ok to run the 8600???


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

next question will be what PSU???


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Give the GPU a go on the current PSU if i cant run then get a new PSU. It could save you a bit if u don't have 2 buy a new PSU and a lot of hassle.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> Dell do not use good PSU's. End of.


No they don't use "good" PSUs but at the same time they aren't cheap crap and i guarantee the Dell PSU will be up to handling a 7900GS.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

OK looking here I can see that the Expansion Bus says

PCI Express x1 and x16

Since the above card is PCI Express x16 does that mean it will work???

Sorry but I'm not clued up on this kind of thing!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah it'll work!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> No they don't use "good" PSUs but at the same time they aren't cheap crap and i guarantee the Dell PSU will be up to handling a 7900GS.


The variance on the 5V and 12V rails on the ones I worked with were terrible. Companies like Antec, PC&C, Tagan etc would of thrown them in the bin.

The 7900GS is said to need 20A on the 12V rail. I seriously doubt that Dell would ship a PSU with 20A on the 12V rail on a computer with integrated graphics.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> The variance on the 5V and 12V rails on the ones I worked with were terrible. Companies like Antec, PC&C, Tagan etc would of thrown them in the bin.
> 
> The 7900GS is said to need 20A on the 12V rail. I seriously doubt that Dell would ship a PSU with 20A on the 12V rail on a computer with integrated graphics.


What the cards are said to need and what they will actually run with are two seperate issues! In theory what you say is right, but in practice they always over egg the requirements to cover their own backs! Also it is marketing people think bloody hell if it needs that sort of power supply it must be good!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

DAMN!!! Out bid!


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

have you had a look on Over Clockers website?

Thats where I get most of my kit :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

OcUK are good unless there is a problem with the order in which case they are a pain in the .

Scan are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> OcUK are good unless there is a problem with the order in which case they are a pain in the .
> 
> Scan are usually pretty cheap.


yup once they've got your money they don't give a ****!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Is THIS a better card? Seems good for the money (I know I'll need a new PSU though)


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

.Martin said:


> Is THIS a better card? Seems good for the money (I know I'll need a new PSU though)


Yes that looks pretty good. You can play almost all games on that very well. Only thing is the PSU but you got that!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Your PSU is on the bare minimum line recommended by EVGA for the 8600GT.


----------

